# new to islands



## RichB (Nov 30, 2009)

My wife and I are planning on exchanging into a timeshare at either Barbados, Aruba, Grand Cayman or St Marteen in November 2010.  Looking for feedback from folks who have been to these islands. Is one of these places  a better choice for an active 50 something couple? Lots of variables here but looking for general impressions. Thanks for any comments


----------



## Conan (Nov 30, 2009)

Aruba: Most like home; Dutch culture 

Grand Cayman: Best for snorkel or diving; British culture

St. Martin: Least like home; French culture (northern half, south half is Dutch); best (French) food, topless and even nude beaches available


----------



## caribbeansun (Dec 1, 2009)

A post like this will normally result in a bunch of people jumping on telling you how much they love one island or another island and their reasons are all personal to them.  What works for one person won't necessarily work for you.

You can't go wrong with any of them and rklein001 has done a decent job of describing some of the key differences.  In addition to what they've added I would suggest SXM has become more crowded and overbuilt than it was previously.  Barbados is also British.  Aruba is windy all the time.  While Nov is at the very tail end of hurricane season both Aruba and Barbados are further south and are typically less impacted by storms although I personally wouldn't be put off the other two because prime season is Sept and Nov is typically not an issue.


----------



## LDT (Dec 1, 2009)

The only one I comment on is Aruba.  We go there because we can count on the weather being the same.  In nine trips we have really only had one or two days that it rained enough to impact our plans of laying of the beach.


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 1, 2009)

RichB said:


> My wife and I are planning on exchanging into a timeshare at either Barbados, Aruba, Grand Cayman or St Marteen in November 2010.  Looking for feedback from folks who have been to these islands. Is one of these places  a better choice for an active 50 something couple? Lots of variables here but looking for general impressions. Thanks for any comments


We've been going to Barbados on a regular basis since the early 90's and always enjoy our stays.  I don't know what you mean by active, but there are certainly many things to see & do in Barbados.  There are all the watersports like scuba diving, snorkelling; the beaches are clean & safe;  there are inland tours by 4X4's which usually include a lunch; there are catamaran cruises which include lunches or dinners and swimming with turtles; there are golf courses; there are some historical sites like the only place visited by George Washington outside the US; there are varied restaurants & food choices from the corner stand to upscale restaurants.


----------



## dchilds (Dec 1, 2009)

RichB said:


> ... Barbados, Aruba, Grand Cayman or St Marteen in November 2010.



We've been to over a dozen Caribbean Islands, but not Barbados.  For SCUBA, Grand Cayman, otherwise St Maarten.  St Maarten is being overbuilt, but only the roads are crowded, and only during high season.  The beaches and activities are plentiful and not crowded.  We own four Caribbean timeshares, one on Trade Winds, and three on St Maarten.


----------



## scotlass (Dec 1, 2009)

Chrisky said:


> the beaches are clean & safe;


We owned a timeshare in Barbados (Long Beach Club) for several years until it was torn down.  (another story).  Long Beach Club was on one-mile long beach and, since the timeshare is gone, it is rather secluded now.  A woman from Canada and her daughter were attacked while walking that beach and she later died.  Our friends who also owned there had their wallet stolen at a public beach and wrote to the dept of tourism to let them know they need to address the increasing crime.    I don't want to sound negative, but lately the beaches have not been so safe.  Like anywhere, one must use caution wherever you are.

Having said all that, we loved the island and hope to go back sometime, although we don't have much hope that we will ever see LBC again.


----------



## suzanne (Dec 1, 2009)

We loved Cayman for the snorkleing and diving. St Martin is to overbuilt. It seems like its all pushy timeshare salesmen and rental cars. It used to be quite nice. Aruba if you want the most like the USA. It has some nice beaches, lots of wind and shopping. Barbados was by far our favorite and we can't wait to go back. We found so much to do that we just ran out of days to do it all in. Loved the Plantation Dinner Show, snorkleing with the turtles and the Fish Fry. The only problem with Barbados is the cost of getting there.  Last time I checked it was $1100 from MIA  for me and Hubby on American Airlines. Sometimes you might be able to get a good deal but not often. We stayed at the Bougainvilla Resort it was very nice. The only problem with it is that where its located the surf is usually quite rough. 

No matter which you choose, they all are great in their own way. 

Suzanne


----------



## Anne S (Dec 1, 2009)

We've been to about 20 Caribbean islands, many of them more than once. Aruba, six or 7 times (we own there); St. Maarten three times (a fourth this coming January); and Barbados twice. We like all of them, for different reasons.

But if this is your first time to the Caribbean (and if you are willing to rent a car) I would suggest St. Maarten. It has two cultures: the Dutch (well, really American), and the French, great restaurants (mostly on the French side), and fantastic beaches. In addition, it is easy to make day trips to other islands, such as Anguilla, Saba, and St. Barth's.


----------



## Bajanswife (Dec 2, 2009)

suzanne said:


> We loved Cayman for the snorkleing and diving. St Martin is to overbuilt. It seems like its all pushy timeshare salesmen and rental cars. It used to be quite nice. Aruba if you want the most like the USA. It has some nice beaches, lots of wind and shopping. Barbados was by far our favorite and we can't wait to go back. We found so much to do that we just ran out of days to do it all in. Loved the Plantation Dinner Show, snorkleing with the turtles and the Fish Fry. The only problem with Barbados is the cost of getting there.  Last time I checked it was $1100 from MIA  for me and Hubby on American Airlines. Sometimes you might be able to get a good deal but not often. We stayed at the Bougainvilla Resort it was very nice. The only problem with it is that where its located the surf is usually quite rough.
> 
> No matter which you choose, they all are great in their own way.
> 
> Suzanne



Jet Blue is now flying direct from NY. It's a lower cost option for many.


----------



## davhu1 (Dec 2, 2009)

For Nov, I go to Aruba. Less chance of hurricane.

Barbados is the only island I have bad experince: Some of the locals are not friendly to tourists.  Some sort of resentment.  They harass tourists and will also come up to sell you drug on the beach.  We were in Dover Beach near St Lawrence Gap.


----------



## Chrisky (Dec 2, 2009)

davhu1 said:


> For Nov, I go to Aruba. Less chance of hurricane.
> 
> Barbados is the only island I have bad experince: Some of the locals are not friendly to tourists.  Some sort of resentment.  They harass tourists and will also come up to sell you drug on the beach.  We were in Dover Beach near St Lawrence Gap.


Yes, that probably happens anywhere, (the drug thing), but as far as being harrassed, we have never experienced that in all the years we've been visiting Barbados.  In fact, we've found the opposite to be true. The locals will go out of their way to help tourists.  Of course, you can find rude people anywhere in the world.


----------



## RichB (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks for the relpies. We head to Maui in a few weeks to mull it over.


----------



## RIMike (Dec 7, 2009)

*I agree with Anne!!!*

Being a frequent Caribbean bum myself, I have been to a number of islands and while all are great in different ways, I think St. Martin is the best to start with in the Caribbean.  It is use to American Travelers and that makes for an easier first experience.  It has great food, wonderful beaches, lots of things to do.  The island also has a direct Delta Flight from Atlanta now, which makes getting to it easier than before.


----------



## Whirl (Dec 7, 2009)

It is always so interesting to hear the different opinions. We loved Barbados, found the people lovely, but it does have a different feel than some of the other islands, perhaps due to it being a former British Colony. 

We loved that is is one of the few carribean islands with really great restaurants ( fine dining as well as local fare)...some fabulous water side dining with torches and the sea lapping the rocks or shore near your table. Easy to get around by car and explore. Beaches are beautiful.

We found the people very helpful, quite to the contrary of reports here, so given our experience, those reports are perplexing. 

Needed some assistance on that trip as well. Lost luggage, lost cameras, flat tires, etc....all resolved  and accommodated graciously by the Barbadian (?) people.  

We were only there for 2 nights on our way to the Grenadines to sail with Tradewinds, but were really looking forward to a return for a longer stay.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 13, 2009)

*my vote is for Grand Cayman*

Hello, been to St Maarten, St Thomas, Puerto Rico, ANguilla, St Barts, St John and  loved St JOhn  yes for the National Park ... but Grand Cayman was the most peacful and quiet  from the others.. no one tried to sell anything on the beach, local people were great and very polite and welcoming. Although it may not be the most scenic from some of the other islands, I  found my experience there to be  memorable and wanting to return at a later date. Try for Morritts...  its private , away from the  hustle and bustle and if  you crave that you can head into Georgetown for a day....  the others are more developed it seems but  7mile beach is busy too... so enjoy and pick one and then go again and again. ps Bermuda is also beautiful  !!!


----------



## toby9116 (Dec 28, 2009)

RichB said:


> Thanks for the relpies. We head to Maui in a few weeks to mull it over.



Sounds like a good idea. My wife wants to go to the caribbean next year. I think we will go to Hawai to "mull it over"


----------

